# The Special Materials



## rake60

This area is a place to discuss the suitable substitutes for any hard to find
or obsolete material called for in the old plans,  as well as materials that 
may better suit an application in any given build.

Rick


----------



## gus

rake60 said:


> This area is a place to discuss the suitable substitutes for any hard to find
> or obsolete material called for in the old plans,  as well as materials that
> may better suit an application in any given build.
> 
> Rick



May I suggest contacting Klinger.Bestobell,Garlock etc. 
Please specify working temperature.


----------



## Rod Cole

Working on the Breisch duplex pump. For the steam pistons, which call for Bronze rings, he wants the piston made of Bronze also. I have no solid bronze and being the piston has a 1/4" hole I need solid, I do have it cored so can make the rings! So the question is why couldn't I use brass for the piston & Bronze for the rings??


----------



## Chiptosser

Sounds good to me!


----------



## SmithDoor

I agree ,I would add bearing some are no longer made or lead Babbitt

It can hard to find some old materials 
Like any thing lead just is all gone.
In some cases the cost is so high it would cheaper to use gold.

Dave


----------



## awake

I'm confused - a quick search on ebay for Lead Ingots pulled up all sorts of supply. Not quite as many listings for tin, but still plenty. Only a few for antimony, but plenty for the small amount needed. But even easier, there are plenty of listings for babbitt ingots.

I am not sure how to gauge the cost, because I am not sure how far a pound or kilo of babbitt would go. But definitely less expensive per pound than gold.


----------

